# RESCUED----OHIO-Sweet Female Golden Ret. dumped at age 14!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EMAIL RESCUES FOR TAYLOR?*


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15362848&mtf=1

1265 - Taylor 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Medium Senior Female Dog Click to see
full size

*More About 1265 - Taylor14 year old Taylor was an owner surrender due to a divorce & neither wanted her. She's such a sweet girl & gently wags that tail. She's way too thin, too many bones are easily felt through her thick coat which needs a serious grooming. She very likely needs dental work too. Who knows how much time she has left, but even it's a year, she'll be happy & you'll never regret adopting her. She is good with other dogs & good with children too. 1265 - Taylor is house trained and spayed/neutered. *
*My Contact InfoPortage County Dog Warden Shelter *
*Ravenna, Oh *
*330-297-6924 *
*Email Portage County Dog Warden Shelter *
*[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: 1265 - Taylor PFId#15362848*
*See more pets from Portage County Dog Warden Shelter *
*http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH184*
*Share on Facebook *


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor sweet girl. I hope someone wonderful comes by today to adopt her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I jiust got a message-GOLDEN TREASURES GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE in OHIO took this girl-SHE IS SAFE!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome. An early Xmas gift!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,its just brakes my heart.Glad she is safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy-CarolinaMom*

Sandy-CarolinaMom!!
THANK you so much for emlg. for her!!
GOD BLESS GOLDEN TREASURES!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I jiust got a message-GOLDEN TREASURES GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE in OHIO took this girl-SHE IS SAFE!



That's best news ever! 

How people can just dump a dog after 14 years...but she's in better hands now!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, how wonderful. 

I saw her posted on Senior Saturday on Petfinder and meant to post her here, but Karen beat me to it! The posting made me so sad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I jiust got a message-GOLDEN TREASURES GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE in OHIO took this girl-SHE IS SAFE!


Doing the happy dance over her for this furry girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I really hate seeing any dog being taken to a shelter, but I especially hate seeing the Seniors taken to a shelter. I was so glad when Golden Treasures said they pulled her, another Ohio GR Rescues sent a message saying they went to the shelter to pull her but Golden Treasures had already got her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is sure a beauty. I am so happy she is safe.


----------

